# Solved: Cannot connect to my router at home



## nanush27 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello I just made my router private meaning people need a password to sign on

However now every time I want to connect my iPhone to the network I must put that password

Is there anything that can be done to sign in automatically?

I mean with my iPad I don't have that problem only with the phone

Any help will be appreciated


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In the Wi-Fi Settings 'Ask to join networks' should be OFF. If yours is ON that may be why you need to reenter the encryption key, but I haven't tested that.


----------



## nanush27 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you very much my friend


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

